
Show HN: InstaNote – notes in a simple chat interface - aj2
https://www.instanote.io/
======
aj2
I made this for myself since all the notes apps were overly complex and didn’t
support the important things I wanted - e.g, treating URLs as first class
citizens, custom reminders, or easy sharing.

I’ve heard from others that they have similar needs too, and complexity and
overhead of note taking apps is one reason they don’t use them much.

~~~
bartvk
Just a heads up: on the search screen, there's a segmented control to filter
results. On my iPhone 11 running iOS 13, it looks very out of place. It also
doesn't look like the screenshots on the App Store.

------
aj2
Since many are asking:

\- notes are saved in the cloud

\- currently requires Google login (but that was only because I wanted to get
something out the door quickly). I'm considering implementing other login
providers and also device-only notes if there is enough interest. I know there
are legitimate concerns around this topic: I'm not tied to the login mechanism
per se.

~~~
bsg75
Is there a function to export notes from the cloud? Much prefer local backup
options.

~~~
aj2
Not yet, but that's on my list of things to do.

------
nomadrat
I use "Saved Messages" in Telegram for this purpose. Very handy because you
can forward messages from other users or channels.

~~~
wruza
I also use #tags there and everywhere in other chats, because telegram can
quickly search and go to these locations. E.g. after discussing some site,
address or credentials in some chat, I reply to the specific message with like
"#password router office" right in the chat. And then in the chat list there
is a magnifying glass button, where you just type # and then can choose out of
any #tag you ever used (#password), and then it shows all locations where it
was used, with a context (#password router office, #password wifi home, etc).
That doesn't work for secret chats though, afaik, but maybe it is a feature.

Tagging is different from forwarding in obvious ways (one can delete chats,
modify messages, etc), but sometimes it is even more convenient than clumping
up your Saved Messages. Tags may be used there as well, obviously.

There is another method, somewhat abusive to telegram, but it doesn't seem to
care. For a specific topic, you can easily create a bot with a unique name and
just chat with them. It is okay if bot doesn't actually have a backend and
doesn't read your messages. Also bot API is so easy to use, so that if you're
a developer and have a personal vps or "underbed server", you can connect
yourself to a database of any flavor you could imagine. Telegram really shines
here, and an entire $subj functionality may be implemented as such bot (which
maybe is a great opportunity to promote and integrate your app further,
$author).

~~~
bitadder
Rather than creating bots, you can also create private channels (of which you
are the only member) for each topic and send/fwd stuff there. Essentially
having multiple "Saved messages" with different names. If you don't want to
see them on your chatlist you can drop them all in a folder too.

~~~
wruza
Ah, nice. I didn't try to create a channel before and didn't know that I can
be the sole subscriber. Thanks for the cue!

------
hamaluik
Surprised Apple let you publish this with only the option to sign in with a
google account and not let you use any functionality until you do. I would
also prefer to not sync yet more stuff with Google. Otherwise, seems pretty
handy, I'll check it out.

~~~
aj2
Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like google login is an area of concern for
many. I'm considering other login providers too, would love to know what you
prefer (device-only notes, or synced with a separate account or a different
provider).

------
maps7
This looks like whatsapp - and in whatsapp you can do a chat to yourself

~~~
gauchojs
In case anyone isn't aware, the trick is to create a group with any contact
and then remove them. Mine is pinned to the top and named Notes - and
unfortunately is the most robust way to share images and notes from desktop to
Android (I tried Pusbullet and Join too)

~~~
arafsheikh
Another option that’s cleaner imo is to literally start a chat with yourself
as OP mentioned. Simply navigate to this URL on your phone
[https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=$1](https://api.whatsapp.com/send?phone=$1)

Replace $1 with your phone number including country code but without a + sign.

------
Darmody
I'm using "Saved Messages" in Telegram and it does most of that stuff.

I store text, files, links, videos and I even use it to send this from my PC
to my phone or vice versa.

I also have several channels with bots like grocery list, reminders, etc. And
I can make my own bots that connect to almost any service I want. I started
using Telegram as an alternative to Whatsapp and now I'm using it even as my
own personal "Jarvis". I still haven't developed all the stuff I want to a
fully functional personal manager but the possibilities are endless.

This app looks cool. Simple and straightforward, which is something I always
look up to but in this scenario I think we (at least I) need something more,
to be able to make it talk to other services.

------
slykar
Feels weird. I often send a message to myself using Facebook Messenger in
order to take a quick note. I do this because I can easily access it on any
device and I generally have the Messenger opened in the background. I'm not
sure if I want to have filtering and searching in a chat style note taking
app. I don't care for organization of those quick, ad-hoc notes with short
lifespan. If I want something persisted, I'll probably use a more dedicated,
organized place.

~~~
bobobob420
Interesting to see I’m not the only one who does this on messenger. It’s such
a good way to store information.

------
riffnote
I like the idea. Seems like a good way to outline blog posts and whatnot. A
few requests: allow for images and other attachments, include a dark mode, and
charge something so it's sustainable and worth maintaining and improving.

~~~
aj2
Thanks for the feedback! Images and other attachments are supported already.

Dark mode is on my list of things to do. Charging is too :) I wanted to make
sure it is useful for folks so I can dedicate time to development and make it
sustainable by charging.

------
135792468
Solid idea, even better execution. Impressed you did apps on both major
platforms

Only think it needs to replace me sending to slack or other note app is some
way to get it on my computer. Maybe that’s an ifttt connector or something.

~~~
aj2
Thanks for the feedback. Considering having something in the browser for use
on desktop & laptops too. Would that work for you?

~~~
135792468
Yep perfect

------
aynyc
This reminds me of google keep.

------
tethys
I use this in WhatsApp: Created a new group chat with a friend, then kicked
her out - now I'm having an empty chat just for myself.

~~~
denisw
Telegram has this built-in. The chat list contains an entry called "Saved
Messages" that is basically a one-to-one chat with yourself.

~~~
RMPR
I pin the chat to the top for quick access, but one downside is the notes
aren't fully accessible offline.

------
runxel
It just looks like WhatsApp – why not use that instead?

For those who miss the "Saved Messages" thing from Telegram: You make a group
and kick out everybody. Then you are in a group – alone. Now stick it to the
top of WA and voilá! There you have your simple notes :)

Great thing, since you can access it with your PC via web.whatsapp.com.

------
d2ncal
This is exactly what I have been looking for, few questions

\- why does it need login? \- what does it do with my data? \- does the data
live on phone or on your servers? \- is it possible to export all the data
somewhere?

~~~
aj2
Thank you. Requires login since data is backed up on the server. Export is a
good idea and something I've been planning to add - perhaps Google Drive or a
simple file to download.

------
johnchristopher
Dammit, I have been playing for two months with mockups and dirty quick PoC
for something like that an now someone actually made it.

Congrats to the author, now off to check it out :).

------
sipjca
Very cool! I have started to build something a little similar but this looks
pretty polished! Do you have any API? I would love to pull some of the data
out

------
A_Venom_Roll
I like this idea and m certainly going to try it out for a while. What is the
IAP for?

------
erokar
Looks neat. Where are the notes stored, locally on the device or in the cloud?

~~~
aj2
They are stored in the cloud, mainly so everything isn't lost with the device.

------
qzx_pierri
very cool idea!

edit: you can only use the app if you sign in via Google. Uninstalled.

~~~
aj2
I wanted login to be able to backup notes to the cloud. Would you want
something to keep data just on the phone, or login with a different provider?
That is to say: I'm considering other login providers and also just local on-
device notes if there is enough interest.

Thanks for the feedback and definitely interested in understanding your
requirements better.

~~~
jakelazaroff
Also love the idea, and required Google sign-in is a dealbreaker for me too.
I’d love it I could save notes in iCloud, but I’d be fine just keeping them
local if you don’t want to maintain multiple login/sync providers.

I’d also pay a few bucks for this app, FWIW!

~~~
aj2
Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated! Planning to take a stab at this
soon.

~~~
nikhilgk
Yes, I will pay few bucks too for, local only storage and optional login.

